# the good, the bad and the hungry...(warning, many photos)



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2006)

hi
i didn't know if it'd be any help to see some shots of some insects.
first, a longtailled mealybug. please note the long tail....






next, a larval Mealybug Destroyer (Cryptolaemus montrouzieri) then a size comparision of this stage of Crypt development vs an adult long tailled mealybug








now, a parasitized aphid showing the exit hole of the parasitoid (parasites don't kill their hosts, parasitoids do....)





one variety of aphid (different stages of development)





finally, an aphid lion (lacewing larvae, Chrysoperla species)


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are some mighty fine close up shots there, Brian. 

I would not like one of those aphid lions crawling in my ear...yick. pincers creep me out.
Oh, also, I kinda think the long-tailed mealies are neat looking. Not that I really have a fancy to see any in person or anything.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> I would not like one of those aphid lions crawling in my ear...yick. pincers creep me out.


they're really great general predators, but they'll bite and it'll hurt. the one in the picture is about a quarter inch long. some bit me when i put 'em out and it wasn't pleasant...


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> some bit me when i put 'em out and it wasn't pleasant...



You have such a great job, Brian. What adventures you must have!

"So, Brian, how was work? What'd you do today?" 
"Well, today I got bit by some aphid lions!"

I'm envious, I really am.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 19, 2006)

Very interesting, great photos too


----------

